# Algae on old plant leaves and decorations



## gblaca (Jul 26, 2011)

I just noticed algae growing on my castle and the older leaf of my Amazon Sword. I also noticed it coating some of the gravel.

What should I do?

Should I put Algaefix in my aquarium or just leave this small amount of algae alone and see if it keeps growing? ]


20 gallon tank

Water parameters:

pH 8.0
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0.1 
Nitrate 0
KH 53.7
Gh 107.4
Phosphate 5
Alkalinity 80

2 filters: 
Penguin 150 with bio wheelwith activated carbon and API Nitra-zorb pack
Aqueon 10 with Bio-Chem Zorb pack

I previously had high nitrite and ammonia in the tank before using the API Nitra-zorb pack
My tank has been going since June 15, 2011 but I had to treat fish for Ick twice which might have prevented good bacteria from growing in my water.

I have been using a Jungle CO2 system with fizz tabs about once a week.

Plants are these:
bacopa
Amazon Swords
Aponogeton
Water lily
Banana plants
Wisteria
Marimo Moss Ball
Glossostigma

Fish:
12 Cardinal Tetras
1 Corydoras Catfish
2 baby guppies
1 Platy



I have attached a photo of my tank and photos of the algae in question.

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,
Well I don´t see very well the algae in your pictures.
But seeing the water parameters, you don´t have enough nitrates so the imbalance and excess of phosphate is causing some troubles in your tank.
Anyway it doesnt look so bad, you should add nitrates and more CO2

How about the iron and microelements? and light?

Regards
Gerald


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

do not use the algeacidals , they seem to really suck,,,or so i hear. 
the old amazon leaves can be cut off. the castle things has very little but if it is an issue do a bleach deep and rinse really well and put it back in the tank


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

The beneficial bacteria grows on surfaces, not in your water.

It doesn't sound like your tank is cycled.

I think (as already mentioned) that the algae is just taking advantage of your lack of adequate nitrogen availability, which I would probably attribute to the nitra-sorb.

At the same time the nitra-sorb is the only thing that's really keeping inadequate water from turning into terrible water for your fish.

If it was me I would try to find some used filter media from an established tank that you could use to seed your own filters, and stop using the nitra-sorb when you do, and then see if things stabilize themselves.

Otherwise I would try to find someone who can house most/all of your fish for you while you go back and cycle your tank, preferably fishless, or with some hardy fish, and then reintroduce your stock once you're done.

You can use algaecide, and it will probably kill your algae... But you still haven't corrected the reason that the algae is there in the first place, so it will just grow back. On the other hand, correcting the cause of the algae will cause it to go away on its own.

Otherwise a little bit of algae can be normal.


----------



## gblaca (Jul 26, 2011)

I added CO2 and I put the Marimo Moss Ball right on top of the castle where the algae is. I am curious if it will diminish the algae growth on the castle.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It is not uncommon to have some algae on older leaves, and some hardscape. But as was pointed out above, your CO2 is definitely lacking, and your ferts are off as well. Take care of those first and see what happens.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

8.0 ph with cardinal tetras!!!

your amazing! i cant keep them alive in 7.0 xD


----------

